# Fitchburg State Police Officer-2 openings



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Officer I (Grade 16 with FT Academy) 2 Openings*
Institution:
*Fitchburg State University*

Location:
Fitchburg, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/20/2021

Type:
Full-Time


*Company Description:*
Fitchburg State University, located in Fitchburg, Massachusetts, is a public institution 
*Job Description:
General Statement of Duties: *Supports the campus community, while providing exceptional customer service to the students, staff and faculty in the community. Primary duties are patrolling the campus via foot, bike, and cruiser, securing and checking buildings, grounds and adjacent areas, enforcing state laws as well as the rules and regulations of the institution. Works in collaboration with the university community as well as the City of Fitchburg Police and Fire Departments.
*Duties & Responsibilities:*

Patrol buildings, grounds and adjacent areas of a state educational institution by foot or vehicle patrol.
Provide education and leadership to campus constituents, while providing exceptional customer service.
Enforce state laws as well as the rules and regulations of the institution; restrain or arrest suspects when necessary.
Investigate incidents/crimes and handle appropriately including all related paperwork.
Provide assistance to courts or grand juries in the prosecution of cases.
Enforce campus traffic and safety regulations.
Perform additional related work as required and assigned by supervisor.
*Requirements:*

Candidates must be able to achieve POST Certification. 
Preference will be given to those applicants with an Associates or Bachelor's degree. 
Preference will be given to academy-trained candidates that have attended a full-time SSPO or MPTC academy.
For employer sponsored academy training, there is a contractual obligation of $10,000 or forty-two (42) months of service from the date of graduation.
Ability to complete firearms training and certification per State and university requirements.
Possess a current and valid Massachusetts Class D motor vehicle operator's license.
Knowledge of the principles & correct usage of the English language, including grammar/punctuation/spelling.
Ability to prepare written reports of investigations, maintain accurate records and analyze data.
Ability to follow and provide effective oral and written instructions in a precise, understandable manner.
Ability to exercise sound judgments; maintain calm demeanor in stressful situations; make decisions and act quickly in emergency/dangerous situations, and maintain confidential information.
Working knowledge of police procedures and practices and fire prevention methods; ability to recognize fire hazards.
Working knowledge of the law of arrest and criminal procedure in lower courts.
Working knowledge of the rules and regulations pertaining in general to the buildings and grounds of a state educational institution and the ability to apply and explain the policies and procedures to others.
Ability to maintain student discipline.
Ability to walk alone for long periods of time both indoors and out under varying climate conditions.
Ability to work harmoniously with university staff, students and the public.
Ability to perform duties with or without reasonable accommodation.
Must be able to satisfactorily pass a complete background check, to include a psychological review, physical and drug screening and Criminal History Systems Board verification. (CORI check).
_*Note: *Candidates recommended for employment will be required to take a pre-employment physical and psychological evaluation._
*Additional Information:
Shift Information:* There are 2 full time benefited AFSCME Union positions available. Hours are TBD.

*Application Deadline:* June 3, 2021
*Salary: *The position is governed by the AFSCME/1067, Council 93 Collective Bargaining Agreement. The agreement outlines the grade and step compensation model with an annual salary of $46,790.38 (with full time academy completion) which is non-negotiable in adherence with the CBA.
Fitchburg State University is a Commonwealth of Massachusetts employer with a competitive benefits package to include health insurance, long term disability, life insurance, flexible spending accounts (medical and dependent care) and dental and vision. Employees are provided a generous paid time off benefit to include sick, vacation and personal time and 12 holidays. We also participate in the State Retirement pension plan, with additional opportunity to contribute into a 457 deferred compensation plan with Great West and or 403B retirement accounts to assist you with retirement goals. All benefits are at a very nominal cost to the employee, individual and family coverage is offered. Employees have additional paid leave options in accordance with the collective bargaining agreement, as well as tuition waivers for enrollment in the state university and community college system. Employees also receive additional benefits as member of the campus community to include the use of the recreation center, library and staff discounts at local businesses and restaurants. We invite you to join our campus team.
*Application Instructions:*
Please attach a cover letter and resume along with your application.

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Fitchburg State University

Online App. Form:
http://fitchburg.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=131250&jobboard=148


----------

